# Night Sights....Yes or No?



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I am in the process of purchasing a new carry gun as soon as my license comes in. I think I know what pistol I want but should I purchase the night sights on it?

What say you? Are they worth the extra money? Are they worth having at all?

Cliff


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I won't carry a gun without them but that's just me. If you can't borrow one with and without, rent one of each and see for yourself because it's truly personal preference.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I wish my carry gun had night sights... I have some on a full size and love them.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes they are worth it. I enjoy mine.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the kind of feedback I was looking for. Thanks.

I don't have anywhere I can try both in the dark. That's why I was asking. 

Cliff


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Trijicon HDs are the best by far.

eta: I would not have a self defense pistol that didn't have night sights.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Love my night sights.

TH


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

always

green for the front - yellow in back


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, a self defense pistol accuracy improves in the dark with night sights.

I use a black rear sight and use Ameriglo's Hackathorn front sights on six of my pistols.

It has a very bright center trijicon glow in the dark night sight surrounded by an orange ring that is great in bright light.

Black rear allows faster focus and alignment on the front sight.

t
.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

It's real comforting to look at my nightstand and see the night sights on my Glock 21 glowing in the dark. I know just where to reach.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

For me, I think you should save your money and look at some sort of laser instead. The Crimson Trace grip activated lasers are extremely easy to use. The Laserguard model that mounts on the accessory rail doesn't affect the pistol's grip surface for pistols like a Glock. The have the rail master lasers (some with light combo) also that fit multiple guns. 

I just think a laser is going to give you more of a edge on accuracy in the dark than any glow-in-the-dark night sights shot after shot. I think it is worth the extra money if you can afford it.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought about a laser but I really don't want to carry the extra size and weight. I am already gonna have trouble concealing due to my normal dress. I don't need to add any more size. 

I do think the laser is a good idea and it is not totally out of the question. I can add it later even if I go with the night sights.

Cliff


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

How do you guys feel about the laser giving away your position? I'm always torn on this....


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Night sights - Very limited window of opportunity for use. If it is too dark to see your sights, you need to put some light on your target to determine if it's a threat or not. If it's light enough to ID your target/non-target, the sights are of no use. Fiber optic front (Dawson Precision), plain rear(Hienie), weapon mounted light.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you think of the stock FNS night sights? After they bright enough or should I get aftermarket?

Cliff


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My FNS 45 tactical is plenty bright for me....but I don't have aftermarket to compare.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish their website had more info and pictures of the night sights. I have no idea what they look like. It is hard to make a decision when you have nothing to go by. 

Cliff


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

sgrem said:


> How do you guys feel about the laser giving away your position? I'm always torn on this....


That is why I like the grip activated laser/light models. With a little practice, you can turn them on and off easily. Also, they do not add any additional size to the pistol. Some of the rail mounted models do so be careful what you buy. Most of the laser/light combo models do add size, but I am not sure it really makes a difference in the holster.

Even if you use a CR railmaster model, you can use the off hand to activate when you want. You don't have to turn it on until you intend to use it. You can also get this one with a light and laser.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it was mentioned above, but you do need to ID your target before shooting. I like weapon mounted lights, but each to his own. 

IMO, night sights can get the job done. I prefer lasers. Do what you are comfortable with and what gets you hits on the right target more reliably. That is what we are all after anyway.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

sgrem said:


> My FNS 45 tactical is plenty bright for me....but I don't have aftermarket to compare.


How do you holster it with the suppressor? 

My current carry gun is a FNX-9 with the CR rail master green laser with a Swaprig IWB holster.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Forget the night sights and lasers on home defense weapons. Opt for a rail mounted flashlight so you can SEE what you are aiming at and start blasting. Most if not all home defense shots will be no more than 20 feet away...not much "aiming" needed there.

For concealed carry, glow in dark night sites may be useful but a laser just adds bulk. I look at a concealed weapon as a "get off me" gun and it'll be used at close range, quickly and probably not "aimed" much at all (car jack, accosted on the street primarily).


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Never holster it! Hold it sideways gangsta style allllllllllll the time. Mounted my sights custom on the side of the pistol so I could live thug life fa realz.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

sgrem said:


> How do you guys feel about the laser giving away your position? I'm always torn on this....


I think they are gimmicky outside of use with night vision and then they are awesome.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

andre3k said:


> Night sights - Very limited window of opportunity for use. If it is too dark to see your sights, you need to put some light on your target to determine if it's a threat or not. If it's light enough to ID your target/non-target, the sights are of no use. Fiber optic front (Dawson Precision), plain rear(Hienie), weapon mounted light.


Unless you are being fired upon and don't want to give away your position. Or you can use a WML and night sights.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Most lasers can be turned on and off pretty easy. Some better than others. I would not care for a system I had to leave on. Once the shooting starts, I am not sure that matters so much. 

IMO, the laser gives you:
1. Faster follow up shots. 
2. Some improvement at longer distances if needed. Probably depends on the shooter. Not all gun fights are average. 
3. It gives a way to aim if you need to shoot "from the hip" or without being able to line up the sights. 

I don't know if seeing the laser pointed at a bad guy will make him hesitate or run. Probably just speculation.

I agree on lights. I have a weapon mounted light on my goto HD pistol (CR light guard).


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

MechAg94 said:


> Most lasers can be turned on and off pretty easy. Some better than others. I would not care for a system I had to leave on. Once the shooting starts, I am not sure that matters so much.
> 
> *IMO, the laser gives you:
> 1. Faster follow up shots.
> ...


 I'm not trying to start a fight here but how does a laser give you faster follow up shots? Have you measured that with a shot timer? Or is that the feeling it gives you? There is a difference, If lasers made followup shots faster, you would see them on every competition gun in uspsa.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Love my Trijicon HD's great illum easy to get on target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Unless I can find somewhere to test some more night sights I am inclined to get the standards for now and do some more research. I can always add the nights later, just more expensive.

Cliff


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

mepro heinie trijicons is the order I am looking at. The mepro's are the cheapest and are exactly like my current sights and they get a lot of good reviews from another gun forum and I will most likely get those

I am going thru the same thoughts myself on my cc gun. I am worried about the installation. I would probably go to the arms room since I think their guy is fairly good but I still worry about it being off and adjustments and such and not sure what to expect after installation.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Night sights really glow when totally dark -- then you can't really tell what you shoot at. But with a little light, then you cannot see the night sights! And most of my guns have night sights! Doh!


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight here but how does a laser give you faster follow up shots? Have you measured that with a shot timer? Or is that the feeling it gives you? There is a difference, If lasers made followup shots faster, you would see them on every competition gun in uspsa.


For me, I was faster on follow up. As soon as I saw the laser come back down on the target, I could fire again without having to think about aligning the sights. I was not timing this and I don't do any competitions. I guess it is all a matter of training. A really really good shooter will likely be fast either way. For an untrained amateur pistol shot like me, it helps a lot.

What I have seen on competition are red dot sights which provide almost the same aiming assistance.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I installed Meprolight adjustable on my Glock...

www.meprolight.com/


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

I have XS Big Dots on my carry weapons. To each his own, but I firmly believe in night sights. I also carry a flashlight for target identification. Once you get some real world defensive training it all starts to make sense, at least it did for me. I've taken a few one on one classes with Brian Mobley at the Arms Room, he's a very good instructor in my opinion.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

http://deadringerhunting.com/tactical-products/snake-eyes/

I heard about this night sight design and looked at their site. Very interesting set up. I think I might have to try these out at some point.

Those XS big dot sights look like they would be faster than the regular 3-dot.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

MechAg94 said:


> http://deadringerhunting.com/tactical-products/snake-eyes/
> 
> I heard about this night sight design and looked at their site. Very interesting set up. I think I might have to try these out at some point.
> 
> Those XS big dot sights look like they would be faster than the regular 3-dot.


They are really fast basically put the golf ball on top of the T, and let her rip. They are also made of metal so you can rack the slide off your belt, holster, boot whatever, and not scar up the rear sight.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

I have both Laser and Night Sights on my carry guns. This way given the available light I'm set. You always need to train as if the laser didn't work this way your prepared for when it doesnâ€™t (murphyâ€™s law). The laser does make a big difference on follow up shots just make sure not to rely on it too much.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

At the distance you will be shooting, hopefully a laser is not needed to make accurate shots. The avg selfdefense shooting is less than 3 yards. You're better off learning how to draw and fire while laying on the ground of from seated in your vehicle.


----------

